# Shutter problems!



## thatcostme5cents (Jun 14, 2010)

I have an Olympus OMF, and today while taking a photo, I pressed the shutter button, and the shutter closed, like normal. But now the shutter won't reopen. Is there anyway I can fix it on my own, and if not, how much do you think it would be to fix it?
Thanks!


----------



## j-dogg (Jun 14, 2010)

thatcostme5cents said:


> I have an Olympus OMF, and today while taking a photo, I pressed the shutter button, and the shutter closed, like normal. But now the shutter won't reopen. Is there anyway I can fix it on my own, and if not, how much do you think it would be to fix it?
> Thanks!



replace the battery. my nikon FG did that, the camera needs a battery to operate shutter speed.....some older Nikons can shoot full manual without a battery.


----------



## thatcostme5cents (Jun 14, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> thatcostme5cents said:
> 
> 
> > I have an Olympus OMF, and today while taking a photo, I pressed the shutter button, and the shutter closed, like normal. But now the shutter won't reopen. Is there anyway I can fix it on my own, and if not, how much do you think it would be to fix it?
> ...



OH! That would make total sense, because when I picked it up to take a picture, the power dial thing was on check, so it was probably used up the whole battery then. Thanks so much!


----------

